# 300 grain arrows for 3d



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys, i'm going to shoot a 60 lb commander for 3d this year. i have a 28.5" draw. what arrows do you recommend? ideally i'd like to shoot a 'fat' arrow that is 300ish grains when finished (with a lumenok and blazers).

let me know what you guys use! i know the lumenok may put it over the 300 mark.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I gotta ask...........Why a lumanock for 3D's. I'm the same spec's as you and i'm gonna try 400 fatboys i think.


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

well drop the lumenok and get yourself some of the new x ringers


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

i really enjoy lumenoks. i'll check out the x ringers.

also, with my draw at 28.5", what is the 'shortest' arrow i can use? haven't decided on a rest, yet.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

i shoot the X-Ringer 350, it weighs 304 grains with a 100gr tip, pin nocks and mini blazers, my draw length is 30"---not positive of the arrow length

C4 @ 56# 284


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

+1 for the X-Ringer HV 350s. Mine are 26.5" shaft length (not including nock and insert length). My physical draw length is also 28.5" but I set my bows to 28". That gives more comfort and more forgivness. I set mine up with a wrap, 3" feathers, an insert and 65 grian tip. My arrows are right around 310 grains. If I wanted to lose the 10 extra grains, I would just do without the wrap. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Arrow's*

I shot fatboys 400 at 60lb's but they would be hard to get to 300 gr. and get them to fly.I had to shoot them 29.5 in. with 80gr. point to get them to fly for me.But you will go broke shooting a lumenok's if you hit the 11 or the 12 ring you are going to get shot at,and if the guy's or gal's are good shot's they are going to bust them!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

pretty sure luminocks are illegal for 3d...But shoot them if you are in my group and you $20 nock wont last long lol...

I shoot GT 22 pros at 26 3/4" long pin nocks, duravanes with 80gr nibbs, spot on at 300grans


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Victory XRingers*

I shoot real close to you spec (minus the bright nock) Victory XRingers 284fps, out of a C4 at 28" and 310 total arrow weight. That is putting 110 grains in the tip.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Alexs said:


> well drop the lumenok and get yourself some of the new x ringers


I'll second that.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I look forward to using them.


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

well i will beat the dead horse, X-ringershv with glue in points and pin nocks 300 gr or really close to it.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

X-Ringers! And when you're not using them for 3D, use them for Indoors like I'm doing!


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

can someone point me in the direction of a sponsor or someone who can sell and ship me these victory x ringer hv's? nobody close around here....


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

GoldTip 22s or Victory HV22s for me. 

28" HV22s with blazers and wraps and 50 or 60 grain nibbs (can't remember which) are 300 grains exactly outta my 28.5/60lbs 82nd Airborne....


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

around 300ish wont be hard, but like said above, lose the lumanock or it will be a very expensive 3d season for ya. I would love to have someone shooting lumanocks in my group


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

wango tango said:


> can someone point me in the direction of a sponsor or someone who can sell and ship me these victory x ringer hv's? nobody close around here....


Contact Slippy Field on here! He sells them!


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

i only shoot with 1 other guy, and we're first out. dont usually even see anyone at the course since we go so early.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> GoldTip 22s or Victory HV22s for me.
> 
> 28" HV22s with blazers and wraps and 50 or 60 grain nibbs (can't remember which) are 300 grains exactly outta my 28.5/60lbs 82nd Airborne....


what kind of fps do you get with that setup? i'm going to be the same (28.5/60 with my 82nd)


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Kale said:


> pretty sure luminocks are illegal for 3d...But shoot them if you are in my group and you $20 nock wont last long lol...
> 
> I shoot GT 22 pros at 26 3/4" long pin nocks, duravanes with 80gr nibbs, spot on at 300grans


thats sounds about right:wink:


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

wango tango said:


> what kind of fps do you get with that setup? i'm going to be the same (28.5/60 with my 82nd)


I was kinda wondering this too, I have a 82nd but it's 29" @60# should be close for me too....

sorry for the hijack....now back to the regular scheduled programing....


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cxl 250*

I have had great luck with Carbon Express CXL 250's, they weigh in at 312 gr with a 100 gr tip. 

Good Luck,
J.Shoot


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I shoot X jammer 27 31" long 449 gr with blazer vanes at 280 fps


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I was going to recommend CXL's as well. But if you are going to put a big heavy lumenok on the back then you have to put more weight in the front. You can get real close to a 300 grain arrow but it may not group all that great. But that depends on your expectations.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey I'm shooting the same bow as you mine is an 08 Commander 60# 28.5"DL and I'm shooting the Gold Tip Triple X's that are *326gr!!! *at *285fps!!!* Dont let people fool you there is a way to have your CAKE and EAT IT TOO!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a plug for the TAP software. You can plug in all the variables and it'll spit out your spine, speed, KE, etc.
I know there are other programs out there, but TAP is the one I bought so that's the one I can relate to.
AT sponsor too and that counts for something, IMHO.


----------



## Tracker52 (Jan 19, 2009)

X Ringer HV 350's with 2" blazers and 100 gr. point= 290 grains


283 FPS out of Mathews C4 28.5" draw and 57#


----------

